# I'm a Daddy! I'm a Daddy!!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

The sleep deprivation hasn't caught up to me yet so while Mom and baby are sleeping, I'm still awake posting pictures!

Alina Margot was born Wednesday morning at 8:10am. Labour lasted only 11 hours! My little sweetie took it very easy on Mommy.

Here are some shots...

http://web.mac.com/baby_alina/iWeb/Site/Alina.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

CONGRATS MacFish!!!

On pic Alina4, if her finger was a bit more to the left she would fit in GTAA quite nicely...LMFAO. 

I'll endulge a scotch and cigar in your honour. Best wishes to the family .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

YAY!! Gtaa's first baby!!!! How nice! ^^

I hope mum is doing well and baby.... Wonderful photos!

Congrats buddy!


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Macfish Congrats.
Beautiful baby. Didn't realize she was due so soon when we met Sunday.
Joe


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Congratulations on the new girl.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks  She is doing very well. I actually got a good nights sleep last night!

She was 8 days early but we're very glad of that. The labour went smooth and I was still pretty nervous. If she was bigger and gave my wife problems, I don;t know if I could have handled it


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Being your first it's natural.
When our second was born, my wife had a C section, When I visited her I fainted, twice. So they put me on a bed in the maternity ward. That was quite a sight. My friend came to pick me up and could not stop gigling at the sight.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Our nurse told me that was actually quite normal. The lady in the bed next to us had a C section and her husband wasn't allowed in the room. I'm not sure what would be worse. Seeing what your partner goes through or not being allowed to see??

Glad I didn't have to worry about that!


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

ONLY 11 hours?? LOL! that's good for a first but still not much fun for mum!

Congrats on your new addition! She looks like a real sweetie!


----------

